# DN.ca / Market / Budmail420



## budmail420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/budmail420​


Budmail | Same Day Weed Delivery


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 20, 2022)

OK your custom address is done, your marketpage is reserved, your page displays under your avatar.

You can delete this post and any other on your marketpage at any time.

See my marketpage for ideas on how you can set up.


----------



## budmail420 (Sep 20, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> OK your custom address is done, your marketpage is reserved, your page displays under your avatar.
> 
> You can delete this post and any other on your marketpage at any time.
> 
> See my marketpage for ideas on how you can set up.


Thank you for your help!


----------

